# Correct placement of bareback pad



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

My Thoroughbreds both have really high withers. I always place the bareback pad like the second placement. Sit behind the blue girth strap on the pad so you won't be sitting on the withers. The first placement looks to far back and you would have trouble keeping your balance because the pad is tilted forward. So defiantly the placement in the second photo is how you should place it.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The second picture is better. Maybe even an inch or two more forward. It should be placed so that you'll be sitting close up to the withers.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Position it like a saddle. You still want to be sitting on the strongest point on the horse's back. The middle of the back (like the first picture) is the weakest and it wouldn't be pleasant for a horse to carry you if you're sitting there. The second picture is best; you could maybe move it a few inches up, even. :wink:


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

I always put mine exactly like the second picture.
otherwise, like others have said, it would be uncomfortable for the horse, and probably for you too, lol


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

mine slips back on hills so I place mine up like the first pic


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The straps should be perpendicular as in #2. To prevent slippage try using it with a cinch which is also more comfortable for the horse. A cinch with a tongue buckle on each end works if one puts holes in the nylon strap.


----------

